# Dell Modem On Hold malfunctioning



## Pastahead (Feb 27, 2009)

The Modem On Hold application in my 4 year old Dell Dimension 2400 computer has started malfunctioning. 
I'm running Windows XP Home; 
BVRP Software,
Intel 537EP V9x DF PCI Modem
MOH Application version 1.12
Driver version 7.17

My system of course supports v92, and has had Call Waiting and a functioning system until just recently.
When receiving a call, I get the Pop-Up Warning " ISP has rejected call".

I've attempted to acquire updated drivers for the MOH (Hoping to un-install my corrupted version then re-install an updated, newer version), but BVRP is defunct, now Avanquest; and I can not get any help from them. 
I have been equally unable to sort through the Driver Download pages in Dell's Customer Support.

Can anyone offer any help?

Thank you kindly, Pasta


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

pastahead,
welcome to tech support guy,
.
when you go to the dell site,
if you try using the model number, whatever,
that will only get you close,
you need to use your line tag number,
to get the exact drivers, etc, that you need,


----------

